# Drying time for Pine?



## urhstry (Oct 13, 2009)

I just took down some pine trees for my neighbor and wanted to know what you guys think as far as how long it will take for it to dry. I know most wood will take around 2 years but I am guessing Pine would take less. This is for an OWB.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 13, 2009)

What length is it cut...? Is it split.? Both will be a factor in seasoning.

I don't put anything in my OWB that I wouldn't put in and indoor stove. The reason OWB's have a rep as smoke dragons is from people feeding them green wood.


----------



## urhstry (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, about 5" and lower is solid and everything else is split. Forgot to mention that. I agree with your bad smoke rep comment.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 13, 2009)

I've found that @ 16" and split, a year in the sun seems to do pine good. Keep it covered if you can as IMO it seems to draw moisture.


----------



## jerry wayne (Oct 13, 2009)

*not long pal*

From slit to pit about 6 months.Its the bestest for getting started, and a good draft inducer .I Burn about 50-50 pine/soft wood and hardwoods.Temps about outta Algores lie range already.Gonna be n eye opener for them people when this NEW cooling cycle sets in for the next 10-25years as they usually do.................ill shut up now,and have a great warm winter:angrysoapbox:


----------



## porta mill (Oct 14, 2009)

*seasoned pine*

if you are burning the pine in an owb no need to let is season . split so you can handle it then toss it right in . I burn alot of pine in my owb and most of it is only down a month or two at most


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2009)

MNGuns said:


> I don't put anything in my OWB that I wouldn't put in and indoor stove. The reason OWB's have a rep as smoke dragons is from people feeding them green wood.





porta mill said:


> if you are burning the pine in an owb no need to let is season . split so you can handle it then toss it right in . I burn alot of pine in my owb and most of it is only down a month or two at most




.... interesting...


Anyway, like has been said above, it depends on how short and split, but cut to 16" and more or less woodstove size, I think after 6 - 8 months should be good. I wouldn't go much more than 2 years, especially if it's soft like a white pine, it can go punky on you pretty quick, if it isn't under cover.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> .... interesting...
> 
> 
> Anyway, like has been said above, it depends on how short and split, but cut to 16" and more or less woodstove size, I think after 6 - 8 months should be good. I wouldn't go much more than 2 years, especially if it's soft like a white pine, it can go punky on you pretty quick, if it isn't under cover.



Yep, just toss it right in. Should look something like this......


----------



## jburlingham (Oct 15, 2009)

MNGuns said:


> Yep, just toss it right in. Should look something like this......



and then people cry about it, and sadly municipalities pass stupid laws against the use of OWBs Wood Stoves, etc. 

A little care and responsibility goes a long way.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 15, 2009)

Pine is good in 6 months around here, and it's pretty humid where I live.


2 years? Nah.


----------



## flotek (Oct 15, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> and then people cry about it, and sadly municipalities pass stupid laws against the use of OWBs Wood Stoves, etc.
> 
> A little care and responsibility goes a long way.




exactly..........


----------



## gallegosmike (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive got pinon pine, it is heavy and dense like hardwood. I try for about 9 months, but 12 months is better. I live were there it is very low humidity normaly less then 30% with windy / sunny days. If I spilt and slack it, plus cover it in a sunny location. I am sure that it would dry( less then 20 water content) in 6 months. LOL

But my lazy butt is not going to be spilting and stacking wood in the summer when it is in the high 90's and bone dry outside! I have a hard enough time doing all the mowing and weed trimming! I just barely finished stacking the wood I cut last year! Termites had a field day with the wood I cut last year. Just before I stacked my wood, we have a few weeks of heavy rain. The buggers just showed up! 

Hopefully this weekend I can make to the woods the cut next years wood! 

Ive had to burn some slightly green pinon, it didnt smoke like that picture out of my regency stove after it came up to temp. Heck, it almost never smokes!


----------

